# muscle research



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

recieved my IGF LR3 from muscle research today

I must say that I am impressed with the time it took to get to me once dispatched, as well as it coming packed with cold packs to ensure its safety.

I highly recomend the service provided by muscle research to all members.

http://www.muscle-research.com/main.asp

I will stick this thread for a bit so all members can see it...


----------



## reveremuscle (Jan 28, 2005)

How much you plan on running? How often?


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

50-100mcg ED as pct


----------



## holdmeback (Jul 29, 2005)

hi jimmy just wondering what the *50ml* *L- Carnosine* for cheers bud


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

here you go mate a decent article on Carnosine...

http://www.smart-drugs.com/carnosine-info.htm


----------



## holdmeback (Jul 29, 2005)

CHEERS MATE.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

i have just received my igf1 and am going to use it for the 1st time for pct at 40iu's ed for 25 days (1ml bottle).

will it be ok to inject post training (once aday) instead of in the morning and post training(twice aday) since it has a half life of 20-30 hours?

it will be more convenient for me to just inject post training, will there be much diffrence interms of gains in doing this?

will it go through a slin pin?

it only took 7 days to receive mine and im in th uk


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

post training is fine

slin pin is perfect


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

how long does igf1 in A acid last at room temp?


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

once mixed, take it out of the fridge only to use


----------



## bigsteve (Jul 11, 2006)

ia taking 100 mcg about midday it that ok and im injecting the muscle im working that day eg calves or biceps or lats ect, i have 3 1 ml bottles

or can i take it eod?


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

yes mid day is ok

yes eod is ok too


----------



## caiza (May 4, 2004)

Never used igf thinking about trying some for my pct regime,Where do you guy's inject int o the muscle your training with a 1ml slin pin with needle attached,So if i want to inject 50mcg how many iu's is that ?

Can it be jabbed sub-q?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

statr your own thread regarding this mate, it's a totally different subject.

You'll get more answers that way dude


----------

